# Question about the WCF



## SolaSaint (Nov 26, 2009)

In Chapter VII, Of God's covenant with Man, it states in the third section:

III. Man by his fall having made himself incapable of life by that covenant, the Lord was pleased to make a second, commonly called the covenant of grace: wherein he freely offered unto sinners life and salvation by Jesus Christ, requiring of them faith in him, that they may be saved, and promising to give unto all those that are ordained unto life, his Holy Spirit, to make them willing and able to believe.

Why did they use the word "offered" here, I feel it takes away from God's election and sounds like free will. Can anyone help straighten this out for me, Thanks.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 26, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> In Chapter VII, Of God's covenant with Man, it states in the third section:
> 
> III. Man by his fall having made himself incapable of life by that covenant, the Lord was pleased to make a second, commonly called the covenant of grace: wherein he freely *offered unto sinners* life and salvation by Jesus Christ, requiring of them faith in him, that they may be saved, and promising to *give unto all those that are ordained* unto life, his Holy Spirit, to make them willing and able to believe.
> 
> Why did they use the word "offered" here, I feel it takes away from God's election and sounds like free will. Can anyone help straighten this out for me, Thanks.



The WCF does emphasize God's election in the second bolded part. Note that the salvation is _offered_ to all sinners (first bolded part), but _given_ to those ordained (second bolded part).


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Josh,

This has been one of the hardest doctrines (predestination) for me to grasp. I guess I'll never fully grasp it, but just trust what scripture overwhelmingly says about it. When we think with our limited human minds we need to understand His ways are above (way above) our ways. Thanks for the great reply and God bless.


----------

